# Using a Karcher - need advice



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been given a Karcher K2.19. As well as the high pressure wand, there is also a separate nozzle with a yellow plastic receptacle - I guess this is to apply cleaning agent - but I can't find it on the Karcher web site.

Anway, car 1, my Vectra. I put Halfords 'Advanced car wash' in the yellow thing and sprayed it all over the car. When I came to jet if off, it seemed to 'stick' but with a little persistence it came off. Result? Not bad.

Car 2, my TT. This time I diluted the car wash about 50/50 and it went on and came off much better. The result? Quite good, but I feel that I need a more - shall I say 'aggressive' product than the car wash to really lift any grime before jetting off. Yes I'm lazy, and I don't want to get involved with hand rubbing - sorry!

Does anyone know of a good product to spray on either using the Karcher applicator or not, that is really good at loosening grime and road stains before jetting off?

Thanks.


----------



## CBX (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry cant help but it did make me laugh that you tested it out on the Vectra first


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

CBX said:


> Sorry cant help but it did make me laugh that you tested it out on the Vectra first


Yeah, I saw the funny side of that as well!


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

Mate - you can't wash a car without touching it.!! Won't matter what you use.!!

You want a product called snow-foam to spray on, then spray off- - but you will need to follow up with car-shampoo & a wash mit before rinsing again.


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

H4KSY said:


> Mate - you can't wash a car without touching it.!! Won't matter what you use.!!
> 
> You want a product called snow-foam to spray on, then spray off- - but you will need to follow up with car-shampoo & a wash mit before rinsing again.


I agree,but you might just get away without touching it if it was kept well waxed and you never let it get really dirty.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

H4KSY said:


> Mate - you can't wash a car without touching it.!! Won't matter what you use.!!
> 
> You want a product called snow-foam to spray on, then spray off- - but you will need to follow up with car-shampoo & a wash mit before rinsing again.


Cheers. I've just rung Ultimate Finish who sell Snow Foam and it seems just the product I'm looking for, so I've ordered 5 ltrs. I'll report back in due course.....


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

What jet-wash did you go for? I am thinking of investing in one soon so any input appreciated.


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

scratch that.............I see you have a Karcher K2.19

How do you rate it?


----------



## BloobaTT (Nov 28, 2007)

H4KSY - Dont be tempted to get a cheapy pressure washer. I made the mistake of buying a Challenge Extreme from A***s and only used it about a dozen times (not on the car I might add) and the lance has split twice. Having said that A***s have been excellent and have replaced the whole thing twice. Obviously a major design fault with this make of washer. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

